# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Demande d'aide pour un synoptique

## RandoTr

Bonjour,

Je me casse la tte pour trouver une solution  mon objectif.....
J'explique mon souhait :

Ralis et fonctionnel :
- Par un formulaire les adhrents de l'association s'inscrivent. Les infos sont stockes dans une BDD SQL dans une table "adh_a_valider"
- L'administrateur des adhsions voit les adhsions en attente sur une page PHP (rsultat d'une extraction SQL par une boucle "while") avec une ligne par adhrent.
Mon souhait 
- Pour chaque adhrent en attente, sur chaque ligne je souhaiterais un bouton ou un lien pour valider l'adhsion qui aurait pour effet de copier les infos de l'adhrent de la table "adh_a_valider" vers la table "adh_ok", supprimer les infos de la table "adh_a_valider" et pour finir rafficher la liste des adhsions en attente avec l'adhrent valid qui aura disparu.

Ce que j'attends : le process  drouler/crer
J'espre tre clair et pouvoir avoir de l'aide de votre part.

----------

